# New Bed



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the ok from the wife to build a new bed for our new mattress set. Took about a week, but me and Mr Miller (welder that is) got it done and Momma is happy now.
Headboard and footboard are made of 14ga 2"x3" tubing with 2"x1/8" strip for the basket-weave. These rails and cross members are 2"x2"x3/16" angle steel.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice. Me and Mr. Hobart have spent a lot of time together, too.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

DANG! DO YOU WEAR A HELMET TO BED?h:


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

willeye said:


> DANG! DO YOU WEAR A HELMET TO BED?h:


And water wings when I eat soup.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

willeye said:


> DANG! DO YOU WEAR A HELMET TO BED?h:


momma is prob. the one who needs to wear the helmet:rotfl:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

mustangeric said:


> momma is prob. the one who needs to wear the helmet:rotfl:


 Thats some funny sheet there


----------

